# Can a Redfoot female put the egg laying on hold ?



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Mar 20, 2012)

I just would like to know if anyone has ever experienced that their (in my case Redfoot) females has put their egg laying on hold temporarily, due to beeing interrupted or disturbed, and then continue to lay again later or the next day or so ? I don't mean just the digging part, cos they dig a lot all the time prior to the "real" nesting. But what I suspect is that one of my females laid three eggs the day before yesterday and continued in another new nest with one single egg yesterday evening...


----------



## ascott (Mar 20, 2012)

How many eggs does she "usually" lay? I am going to give your thread a bump back to the first page so that some of the more experienced egg layer folks can offer you their knowledge and advice


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2012)

I think so, i have witnessed our aldabras abort a nest/hole because she hit a root, thunder, and once because the nest/hole site kept caving in. They have always layed another day, sometimes even three or four days later.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Mar 21, 2012)

ascott said:


> How many eggs does she "usually" lay? I am going to give your thread a bump back to the first page so that some of the more experienced egg layer folks can offer you their knowledge and advice



She usually lay between four and five eggs.

Thanks



ALDABRAMAN said:


> I think so, i have witnessed our aldabras abort a nest/hole because she hit a root, thunder, and once because the nest/hole site kept caving in. They have always layed another day, sometimes even three or four days later.



Very interesting indeed !

I thought that when the "process" had finally started, there was nothing that could stop it ? But what you say does actually make sense.

Thanks


----------



## lvstorts (Mar 22, 2012)

In my experience YES RFs can put egg laying on hold! I'm dealing with one currently that has 4 eggs in her (verified by x-ray). She laid 2 three weeks ago and continues to dig but not lay the last 2! 

Drives me bananas!


----------

